# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Udhëtoni me mua nëpër bukuritë e Dibrës

## dibrani2006



----------


## dibrani2006

*Qerim Sula - Na knojnë pushkët nëpër kulla*

----------


## dibrani2006

*Albania, Dibra e Madhe, sunset in Diber*

----------


## dibrani2006

*Albania, Dibra e Madhe, sunrise in Diber*

----------


## dibrani2006

*Albania, Dibra e Madhe*

----------


## dibrani2006

*Qerim Sula - Kenge burrash*

----------


## dibrani2006

_Si per fillim jane keto foto pastaj do te vijne dhe te tjera.



fototiti.K.KORRIK 2007_

----------


## dibrani2006

_Foto te bukura te bere nga une korrik 2007.fototiti.K._


Faruku duke shikuar diellin e kuq.


idrocentrali i Dibres-Brana.


rruga per te restoranti_CAMI

----------


## dibrani2006

Nje pamje shume e bukur.ketu del gipsi dhe shitet ne tere boten.



ka akoma foto te tjera edhe ket vit ka qen viti me i nxehte ne diber por do ti shihni dhe fotot e tjera

----------


## Besniku

Tifozët e Korabit. "SOKOLAT"

----------


## dibrani2006

_Nje pamje shume e bukur nga foto-A.K. Kendicool._Dibra e madhe



DIELLI I KUQ

----------


## dibrani2006

Dibra Nga Lart

----------


## dibrani2006

Nje Pamje E Bukur

----------


## dibrani2006

Fotoja E Bere Nga Fshati Hame_dibra.

----------


## dibrani2006

Pamje Nga Dibra Ime

----------


## dibrani2006

Kjo Eshte Dibra Ime.




Mali banisht.


Banishti



RRuga per banisht dhe mulliri.

----------


## dibrani2006

FOTO  KORRIK 2007






kendi_cool@hotmail.com[/email].



Pamje te bukura nga DIBRA E MADHE

----------


## dibrani2006

Flm.BILIGOA










Ja Dhe Disa Pamje Te Tjera Nga Dibra E Madhe

----------


## dibrani2006

Taxi Ne Diber



Malet E Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeut.

Ketu Ne Keta Male Heroi Jone Gjergj Kastriot Skendebeu Ka Luftuar Me Shpaten E Tij.

DUKE DALUR TE MULLIRI RRUGES PER NE BANJE E BANISHTIT.

----------


## dibrani2006

> pershndetje
> fjale miradie ,vetem perpara
> gjith te mirat
> te fala nga Kercova









Pershendetje miqe ja tani sa mbarova punen. flm Kerçova & Biligoa


Duke hipur lart ne malin e Dibres me makine.



Rruga Diber_Mavrove.

----------

